# Mac Compatible Segmented Software



## cstraub (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi -

I spent a good chunk of time yesterday trying to find Mac compatible software for segment bowl designing - but, short of installing parallels desktop, found nothing!

Any tips would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Yep, many "fringe" software applications will show up late or never on OS X.

Do you know about virtualBox? I gave up on Parallels, just too buggy and expensive with the constant updates.

VirtualBox is free and works fine. At least you can get access to all those PC applications.


----------



## RobHannon (Dec 12, 2016)

Something like this?

https://marleyturned.com/Shop_Utilities.html


----------

